

Javascript on the GPU - nathanwdavis
http://ajaxian.com/archives/javascript-running-on-the-gpu?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+ajaxian+(Ajaxian+Blog)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
wmf
Too bad this doesn't actually run JavaScript on the GPU.

~~~
natmaster
This gives computational access of the GPU to JavaScript.

See: <http://groups.google.com/group/jetpack-to-cuda/?pli=1>

~~~
wmf
Even that is a very generous description. The guy hand-coded a lot of
boilerplate to expose one CUDA kernel to JavaScript.

------
Groxx
It would be frickin' awesome if GPU access became standard for Javascript
through a standard API (OpenCL?). A COMPLETE Flash-killer.

